# Greetings From Southern Indiana



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Hey Gang --- nice forum you have here. We recently purchased a 2005 Outback 25RSS and are enjoying our new home away from home. This is our first travel trailer, but we've camped (cabins & tents) for many years. Now that we have our son in his second year of college, it's time we enjoy our mid-life by getting out and traveling. I'm really enjoying the numerous Mods that many have done to their rigs. I'm sure I'll be adding a few of them to ours as well, since I'm pretty handy and love DIY projects. I hope to visit often, pick up a few things and possibly add a few nuggets of my own from time to time.

Talk with you soon!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats on the new purchase! Road trips, camping, excursions, whatever we call them are just wonderful in our TT! You will glean a lot of handy tips and wonderfuld "mod" ideas from the site. Enjoy your new rig and have a great summer!









s


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcomes.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. Let the mods begin!!!


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

LaydBack said:


> Congratulations and welcome aboard. Let the mods begin!!!


They began today!

Added 2 shelves in the wardrobe closet -- found some nice laminate and secured using L-brackets. This will be much handier when my son is also camping with the wife and I; we'll all have our own shelf now. Of course, my wife gets the bottom shelf since it had the most depth and I also made it taller. For some reason she needs more room than the son and I. Lol!









And, then added two 12" shelves into the back of the ward/tv closet -- used the wire shelving and flipped it so that it had a nice ledge.

I'll eventually start a thread with pics of all the Mods after I get more finished.


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome fellow HOOSIER! I hope you enjoy the new camper, the mods are very addictive!


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

hoosier steve said:


> Welcome fellow HOOSIER! I hope you enjoy the new camper, the mods are very addictive!


Yes, they are!

What part of the great state you from? I'm located in Washington, IN....you might have heard of it if you follow High School or College basketball. Hint: Zeller


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

About 30 mi. north of Purdue along I65. I am guessing.....................







Zeller brothers?


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Randy A said:


> Congratulations and welcome aboard. Let the mods begin!!!


They began today!

Added 2 shelves in the wardrobe closet -- found some nice laminate and secured using L-brackets. This will be much handier when my son is also camping with the wife and I; we'll all have our own shelf now. Of course, my wife gets the bottom shelf since it had the most depth and I also made it taller. For some reason she needs more room than the son and I. Lol!









And, then added two 12" shelves into the back of the ward/tv closet -- used the wire shelving and flipped it so that it had a nice ledge.

I'll eventually start a thread with pics of all the Mods after I get more finished.
[/quote]
Randy A,
Welcome to the site and congrats on the "new to you" OB. 
I too have a 2005 25RSS, feel free to ask any model specific questions.
I also did the wardrobe mod. I added the shelves and a pull out drawer on the bottom to make it easier to reach the back. Here are a couple pictures. I made the drawer and added the glides to it, works well.
crunchman


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

crunchman12002 said:


> Congratulations and welcome aboard. Let the mods begin!!!


They began today!

Added 2 shelves in the wardrobe closet -- found some nice laminate and secured using L-brackets. This will be much handier when my son is also camping with the wife and I; we'll all have our own shelf now. Of course, my wife gets the bottom shelf since it had the most depth and I also made it taller. For some reason she needs more room than the son and I. Lol!









And, then added two 12" shelves into the back of the ward/tv closet -- used the wire shelving and flipped it so that it had a nice ledge.

I'll eventually start a thread with pics of all the Mods after I get more finished.
[/quote]
Randy A,
Welcome to the site and congrats on the "new to you" OB. 
I too have a 2005 25RSS, feel free to ask any model specific questions.
I also did the wardrobe mod. I added the shelves and a pull out drawer on the bottom to make it easier to reach the back. Here are a couple pictures. I made the drawer and added the glides to it, works well.
crunchman
[/quote]

Nicely done! I put two additional shelves in our OB. I also used the wire shelving (flipped) in the ward/tv cabinet.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

hoosier steve said:


> About 30 mi. north of Purdue along I65. I am guessing.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purdue? My condolences. lol

My son and Cody Z graduated together and are very good friends. It's been an amazing ride here for the past 10 years in basketball....probably over for awhile now.


----------

